#ubuntu-java 2006-05-01
<PhilKC> Is this for general issues or only for the GCJ?
<Nafai> Hey pombred1
<pombred1> Nafai: hi
<Nafai> Hey.  How's it going?
<pombreda> Nafai: fine. working late ;-)
<pombreda> and you?
<Nafai> I'm up late myself, should be in bed.
<pombreda> Nafai: which time zone?
<Nafai> What do you do for work?
<Nafai> Central
<pombreda> Nafai: I work for my own small biz. we do open source stuffs
<Nafai> Cool, like what?
<pombreda> Nafai: well mostly eclipse tsuffs, and a few java related thigies. we do consulting gigs for custom devpt...
<Nafai> That's cool.  I'm just learning Java, starting a new job here in a couple weeks where I'm going to do some Java development
<pombreda> :-)
<Nafai> Thus I'm hanging out here. :)
<pombreda> Nafai: java is decent, probably not the best language out there, but so many libs available!
<pombreda> Nafai: that makes it acceptable
<Nafai> Yeah.
<Nafai> I'm trying to get used to Eclipse
<Nafai> I haven't used anything other than Emacs for a very long time
<pombreda> Nafai: eclipse is quite decent too ;-) imho.
<pombreda> takes some time to get the hang of it, and emacds has still its use ;-)
<Nafai> Yeah.
<Nafai> I'm slowly figuring it out
<pombreda> Nafai: http://www.redhat.com/magazine/018apr06/features/eclipse_tromey/ ... tormey is one the  committers on classpath ;-)
<pombreda> *tromey
<pombreda> he made the switch to eclipse from emacs:-)\
<Nafai> I actually read that article the other night.
<pombreda> kk
<pombreda> sorry
<Nafai> np
<Nafai> Thanks for pointing it out.
<pombreda> Nafai: sweet dreams :-)
<Nafai> Thanks.
<Nafai> G'Night
#ubuntu-java 2006-05-03
<v1r3n> hello
#ubuntu-java 2006-05-04
<Vaijira> Hi
<Vaijira> Hi
#ubuntu-java 2006-05-05
<vlad> good evening
<vlad> is this a good place to ask about tomcat5?
#ubuntu-java 2006-05-07
<glauber_sp> guys, is there a place to easy get sources for non-gpl packages (adobe reader, flash, etc..)?
<glauber_sp> and sun-java too, of course =)
#ubuntu-java 2007-04-30
<Lichte> hello ?
<Fish__> why mono and not JAVA? JAVA rules
<Lichte> Hi all
<Lichte> anyone here package gnome-java ?
#ubuntu-java 2007-05-01
<Zigurd> Hello
<Lichte> Hello
<Lichte> does anyone here package gnome-java ?
<Lichte> hmmm
<vil> hi Lichte
<Lichte> hi vil
<vil> no one I know so far
<vil> maybe I can try ask few other people
<vil> I did not hear about it
<vil> what is it good for?
<vil> can you send a link?
<Lichte> it is the bindings for programming gnome apps with java
<Lichte> the web site says that ubuntu has the newest version, but the only version I see is an old version of the depricated series
<Lichte> http://java-gnome.sourceforge.net/
<Lichte> I was surprised to see this
<vil> can you also send the link to the website you mention abovE?
<Lichte> http://java-gnome.sourceforge.net/
<Lichte> to whom ?
<vil> I mean regarding ubuntu
<Lichte> ah
<Lichte> http://java-gnome.sourceforge.net/4.0/get/
<Lichte> click on ubuntu
<Lichte> http://java-gnome.sourceforge.net/4.0/get/ubuntu.php
<vil> ok, now I see it
<vil> doko seems to be behind the latest version in ubuntu
<vil> debian seems to be even few versions behind
<vil> best if you ask doko about this, but he tends to be busy so he is hard to get
<Lichte> OK
<Lichte> thanks much vil
<vil> I am sure, he will have no objections, if you would like to package the new version yourself ;)
<Lichte> great
<Lichte> I'd like to help out if I can
<Lichte> can it be backported to feisty ?
<Lichte> or will it have to go in the next version ?
<vil> if the build remained the same after the version bump, it could be quite easy
<vil> there is a process for getting updates to stable releases (currently feisty)
<vil> so yes, it can get there
<Lichte> OK
<Lichte> what is the name of the next version ?
<vil> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU?action=show&redirect=MOTU%2FProcesses%2FSRU
<vil> feisty+1 is called gutsy
<vil> gutsy gibbon
<Lichte> ah
<Lichte> I've heard gutsy, but I was wondering gutsy what :)
<Lichte> thanks vil, I'll try and get hold of doko
<vil> ok, he might be in better position to help you
<Lichte> I may try my hand at a package and apply it to my system
<vil> for general packaging questions there is #ubuntu-motu channel
<Lichte> whether or not it's used by ubuntu
<Lichte> yeah, I was just in -motu
<Lichte> is there a usable version of feisty+1 yet ?
<vil> anyway, if you succeed at you system, you can always come here to share with all of us :)
<Lichte> OK :)
<vil> yes, I am personally already running on gutsy
<Lichte> oh ?
<Lichte> interesting
<vil> you need to just switch the apt sources
<Lichte> I thought that was all that was required
<vil> however, the development version can break anytime and it is not supposed to be used in "production"
<Lichte> just change feisty to gutsy in the apt sources ?
<Lichte> and leave everything else the same ?
<vil> I hope I am not telling you some lies, that's just the way I am used to
<vil> you cannot go wrong if you check with other motus on that channel
<Lichte> OK
<Lichte> well, there has to be a way to upgrade to gutsy since there's no cd yet available
<vil> everything is written in wiki, so my answer to this is 
<vil> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule?highlight=%28release%29
<Lichte> :)
<vil> ok, nearly everything
<Lichte> lol
<Lichte> yeah
<Lichte> what's a pbuilder ?
<vil> a tool to make sure, your new package will build on the build machine
<AfC> Lichte: http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/software/pbuilder-doc/pbuilder-doc.html#aim says Google
<Lichte> vil: do you run gutsy in a chroot environment ?
<AfC> I have heard a number of people bitching about it, noting that the "minimum cleanroom install" of a GNOME package amounts to an entire operating system. But that's life :)
<vil> Lichte, no I run it as my primary os
<Lichte> I see
<vil> I went through whole feisty like that and had no bigger issue, but as I said there can be problems and there is nobody to blame for it
<Lichte> I understand that
<Lichte> when I first tried Linux, there were no distributions
<Lichte> imagine how stable that was ;)
<vil> not much ;)
<Lichte> vil: do you do apt-get distupgrade or do you use the update manager thingy ?
<vil> thingy
<Lichte> ok
<vil> most of the time
<Lichte> :)
<vil> it gives you changelogs, nice progress bar, you know...
<Lichte> well, I see the instructions to upgrade to feisty have changed......used to be you used apt-get, now the web site says to use update manager
<Lichte> I installed feisty from cd, no upgrade
<vil> not much I can say to that
<vil> few people told me about that already
<Lichte> I was just wondering if apt-get dist-upgrade was broken or something
<vil> Lichte, I see you already tried luck at #ubuntu-motu about that
<Lichte> yeah :)
<vil> maybe a lot of people went to sleep already
<Lichte> probably
<Lichte> that's ok
<Lichte> I'll just make that changes to my sources and let 'er rip
<vil> that is a good question to ask, you may also try to ask on some mailing lists or forum
<Lichte> OK
<vil> there is a lot of communication channels, but some of them take time
<Lichte> true :)
<vil> anyway, if website tells update manger, I would say go for it
<vil> ok, I get it, you are asking because of gutsy
<vil> update manager will help you when a new stable is out
<Lichte> yeah
<vil> see you
<Lichte> see ya vil
#ubuntu-java 2007-05-02
<vil> hi doko, there seem to be some problem with OOO
<vil> anything I open, it shuts down immediately
<man-di> vil: some debian people reported the same on unstable
<man-di> but s/shutdown/segfault/
<vil> man-di, right, I did not investigate it at all
<man-di> I dont followed that either
<man-di> I just read it in some irc channel
<vil> man-di, can I ask you for some eclipse woodoo?
<man-di> sure, you can ask
<vil> I am playing with WTP with an web application
<vil> I also use the deploy function provided by WTP
<vil> the web app is somehow specific that I need to run hand-made build.xml before eclipse creates a war to be deployed on the server
<vil> do you have any idea how to do that?
<man-di> no, I never really used WTP for more stuff then editing html and xml pages
<vil> I created a new builder under the project properties, but it seems to be executed only when I explicitly say Clean... (which forces rebuild)
<vil> and what about the builders stuff, that's not wtp specific, that's general
<man-di> builders have a flag if they are automatically build on save or not
<man-di> I dont know if this tis accessible form the GUI or only in the XML in the .project file
<vil> any tutorial on that?
<man-di> google?
<man-di> no, I dont really know
<vil> np
<vil> thanks for pointing this out
<man-di> damn, 3.3. will rock
<vil> will it?
<vil> I gave it a ride this week, but I was dissapointed by obvious bugs (but it was WTP not eclipse itself)
<man-di> I only tested 3.3M6 SDK so far
<man-di> and obvious bugs will be fleshed out
<man-di> 3.3 + JDK6 has some nice new features while debugging
<amingus> I am a newbie....
<amingus> Is this programming or can I get help with runtime  update?
#ubuntu-java 2007-05-03
<Lichte> Hi all
#ubuntu-java 2007-05-04
<vil> ej se
<vil> wrong window
<pierc1> dont know if anyone here can help me but will anyone be able to help me with beryl on ubuntu 7.0.4?
#ubuntu-java 2007-05-06
<no_hup> hello
<no_hup> all bots also here?
#ubuntu-java 2008-04-28
<mohbana_> hey gys
<mohbana_> anyone here?
<mohbana_> hello?
#ubuntu-java 2008-04-29
<jose__> hello, someone know how install Eclipse in Ubuntu
<mohbana_> hell
<mohbana_> o
<mohbana_> anyone here?
<man-di> mohbana_: when you never ask a question noone will answer
<mohbana_> can i get azureus to use a different jre? 'sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun' all the other apps seem to be using the right one jre 6 but azureus is using open jdk
<man-di> I dont know how azurues finds the jdk but you can surely look into /usr/bin/azureus to find out
<david_-_-> not sure if this is for this room or not but i am on hardy and i am trying to play yahoo pool but i can not seem to find the right package to install that will for my 64bit amd.
#ubuntu-java 2008-04-30
<raybr> guys, i just cant install java on ubuntu no matter what i try :(
<raybr> I installed jdk andwhen i type java on the command line it works
<raybr> but none of the websites which need java plugin for firefox work :(
<mohbana> hey guys
<mohbana> anyone using mercurial?
#ubuntu-java 2008-05-01
<AnAnt> Hello, I got a problem with a java package
<AnAnt> when I build it using pbuilder it behaves in different manner than when build using dpkg-buildpackage !
<man-di> probably missing build dependencies
<man-di> or different java runtime
<man-di> without knowing your error its hard to say
<AnAnt> man-di: it has that search feature, when I use it , I get wierd looking ??? characters in search results
<man-di> AnAnt: you are speaking in riddles
<AnAnt> man-di: http://groups.google.com/group/zekr/attach/976554a0260c6743/Screenshot-Zekr.png?part=2
<man-di> look at what packages really get used inside an outside of pbuilder
<AnAnt> man-di: someone working with me on the package is trying to build against sun-java5 now instead of openjdk
<AnAnt> man-di: ok, he just finished building, same problem
<AnAnt> what do you mean ?
<AnAnt> Hello, I'm making a package for swt3.4 (unstable release), problem is that it doesn't compile for 64-bit arch., here's the build log: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13967106/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-amd64.swt-gtk_3.4%7EM6-1%7Eppa3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz , can someone advise for the reason of this failure ?
#ubuntu-java 2008-05-02
<Hassan> hi
<Hassan>  iam new in nubuntu world
<Hassan> i have make some things that stops my tomcat
<Hassan> can some body help my how to configure java and tomcat
#ubuntu-java 2008-05-04
<shinigami> oi
#ubuntu-java 2009-05-01
<Matic> Hi, how do I convert .bat files to .sh for linux execution of java apps?
<persia> It's more complicated than that, sometimes.
<persia> For a simple .bat file that just has one line calling java, you might be able to just rename it.
<persia> For something more complex, you'd have change how variables are set, etc.
<Matic> persia, where can I post the .bat file so you may have a look at it
<persia> paste.ubuntu.com, but realise that I may not be able to tell you the answer.
<Matic> persia, there it is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/162076/
<persia> That falls into the middle.
<persia> You'd have to convert all the set lines to shell variable assignments (and make sure the paths were useful in your context).
<persia> The echo command is the same (except is has to be lowercase).
<persia> And then use shell variable references in the last line.
<persia> I don't know if it will work, but that's how I'd convert it if I was trying.
<Matic> persia, ok thanks let me try that
#ubuntu-java 2009-05-03
<hhh>  can anyone help me please http://paste.ubuntu.com/163447/
<pioneer> does any one know anything about java 3d
#ubuntu-java 2010-05-03
<batbout> hi
#ubuntu-java 2010-05-07
<Youchi> there is sommeone use java ?
<nthykier> Youchi: Yes, I use java applications
#ubuntu-java 2010-05-08
<freezway> anyone here?
<nelson_> Hi!
<nelson_> Is someone here with ireport installed on ubuntu?
<nelson_> or jasperreport?
<drubin> Hi I am busy well trying to package ANT Contrib and not really sure where to start
<drubin> Any one care to give me advice
<nthykier> drubin: ant-contrib is already packaged in Debian; if it is not already in Ubuntu it will appear automatically in the next release
<drubin> nthykier: awesome.
<drubin> ooo it is in lucid
<drubin> :)
<drubin> nthykier: But now I have the problem how could I go about backporting it to karmic in a ppa?
<drubin> it has no real dependancies
<nthykier> drubin: try to upload it and see if it builds? :P
 * nthykier has a trial and error approach to non-volatile things
<drubin> nthykier: That simple cool. This will be my first package. So just wanted to check java wouldn't be funky
<nthykier> there is more to packaging than that, but 3 hours of trial and error (plus a few educated guesses) was what I used to fix a bug today so it works occasionally
<drubin> nthykier: hehe I don't claim to be an expert, it would just be nice to have this lib packaged some where and I do need to learn it starting some where
<nthykier> drubin: both Debian and Ubuntu has many documents you can read on packaging that will teach you most of what you need to know
<drubin> nthykier: /me knows busy reading them now
<drubin> nthykier: worked ;-p thanks
<nthykier> you are welcome
#ubuntu-java 2011-05-02
<rohit64>  guys, I'm new to Java. I want to ask that is it possible to make system calls using Java?
#ubuntu-java 2011-05-06
<Scooby56> hi gents
<Scooby56> im trying to join ##java
<Scooby56> but get a message 'you need to be identified with services'
<Scooby56> anyone around?
#ubuntu-java 2014-04-28
<evilthought> I need to convert this javascript code to java. I don't know javascript. Anyone want to volunteer? http://paste.ofcode.org/fxN2H3FpgAZsjZE54UwE8x
<Faux> Not even remotely the right channel.  Also, the code is so close to Java that you can probably just paste it into your ide and fix the errors.
#ubuntu-java 2014-04-29
<angelino90> salve
<angelino90> simple example for java and ajax SpringMVC?
#ubuntu-java 2015-04-29
<hieronemus001> 2 days ago pem cert on ldap server expired, this was the reason for why java app on separate host start failing. don't ask why is disk configured like that. today a new valid cert is issued and deployed instead of the old one. here's what getting in the logs http://pastebin.com/wkLLDRCM
#ubuntu-java 2015-05-01
<Raikazin> Hey folks, I can't seem to find ##java
#ubuntu-java 2019-05-02
<doko> tdaitx: could you have a look at Debian #928185?
<doko> and the code search results
<doko> https://codesearch.debian.net/search?q=java.vendor.*Oracle
<doko> so libspring-java isn't affected, it's a comment
<doko> trying to convince myself that the gradle code is dead code
<tdaitx> doko: looking into that
<tdaitx> doko: from the code search results the only one that I can tell for certain to be affected is wss4j which will cause different behavior from before
<tdaitx> I agree that libspring is not affected
<tdaitx> and I am trying to understand that gradle test
<tdaitx> I _believe_ that the test is mocking some stuff and checking that the "probe test" works as expected for the mocked entries it has, so that it does not matter what the actual jvm does
<tdaitx> at the same time we don't seem to run any tests from gradle's platform-jvm project so no way to verify that
<tdaitx> doko: so overall I would say that wss4j might need some patching
<tdaitx> it could rely on java.specification.vendor instead
<tdaitx> althought we would need to check what ibm/hp jvms report for java.specification.vendor
<tdaitx> and yeah, changing the vendor flag is going to cause pain for some, but I believe it is important to set them to the right thing
<tdaitx> although I understand why people have been using it - feels similar to the ppc64/ppc64el when folks were using the properties to tell the archs apart
<tdaitx> maybe we should document that change somehow?
<doko> well, it's a little bit late for that. But I would like not reverting that.
<tdaitx> I don't believe there is a need to revert it - at least for now, might change my mind if someone has a really good point on it
<doko> yeah, more a thing for Debian
<tdaitx> but I think it is going to blow down as the ppc64/ppc64le changes and code will adapt to the new vendor flags
<tdaitx> doko: btw, I remember you mentioned that scilab could be updated to 6.0.2 but the bug is there as well as reported by the user, I am still able to reproduce it (LP: #1825037)
<tdaitx> I couldn't find anything (so far) in their bugzilla about this issue
<vorlon> tdaitx: can you advise what we should be doing with the reverse-depends of clojure1.8 in the archive? Debian has removed clojure1.8 from unstable
<doko> tdaitx: ENOCLUE, there is comment in the bug report claiming that it worked in disco ...
<doko> anyway, afk now
#ubuntu-java 2019-05-03
<tdaitx> doko: actually the comment is about it affecting disco as well, some time after that he changed the description to indicate that eoan is also affected
<tdaitx> "Disco is affected too with Scilab 6.0.2-0ubuntu1 ."
<tdaitx> vorlon: is there any reverse deps for clojure1.8 in eoan? either my script is broken or there is none, because I get nothing out of reverse-depends
<vorlon> tdaitx: reverse-depends src:clojure1.8 ?
<tdaitx> yeah
<tdaitx> I tried for the binary
<vorlon> tdaitx: yeah, look for src:clojure1.8 instead
<vorlon> there's a pile of revdeps on libclojure1.8-java
<tdaitx> I did that just as you said it
<vorlon> :)
<tdaitx> vorlon: well, all of them have a "Depends: libclojure-java | libclojure1.8-java" so it seems it should be ok to drop clojure1.8
<vorlon> tdaitx: ah nice
<vorlon> thanks for checking
<tdaitx> that depends holds even in bionic
<tdaitx> vorlon: thanks for noticing that it was being dropped... btw, how do you keep track of that? I have used the debian tracker, but it means I need to subscribe to each and every package that I want to track, I haven't found a way to subscribe to packages from a team or so
<tdaitx> well, clojure is a bit different as the package is not being "dropped"... they have a single packaged named clojure and 1.8 has been _dropped_ since 1.9 migrated to testing in August last year
<tdaitx> oh, no, wait, they did have clojure1.8 as well, I typoed my early search
<vorlon> tdaitx: I'm tracking this via the process-removals archive admin task
<tdaitx> ack
